
Show HN: Glider - Quora with code - SteveCoast
http://blog.glider5.com/2017/03/06/glider-quora-with-code/
======
avi02
I tried to login and I am getting this error :

Callback URL mismatch.

The url "[http://glider5.com/unanswered"](http://glider5.com/unanswered") is
not in the list of allowed callback URLs:
[http://glider5.com/](http://glider5.com/),
[https://glider5.com/](https://glider5.com/),
[http://localhost:3000/](http://localhost:3000/),
[http://localhost:3000/*](http://localhost:3000/*),
[http://glider5.com/*](http://glider5.com/*). Please go to the Application
Settings page and make sure you are sending a valid callback url from your
application.

~~~
SteveCoast
Thanks - fixed.

------
fiatjaf
Direct link to the real thing: [http://glider5.com/](http://glider5.com/)

------
egfx
This is an interesting idea. And I like the description, Quora for code. I
would like to play around with this without authorization. It's a serious
limitation. This could be similar to what Microsoft has been doing with
stackoverflow for their code generating bot.

~~~
SteveCoast
The way wikipedia does it is to tie modifications to an IP address when
someone isn't logged in. Or at least, that's what they used to do. Maybe
something like that would work.

------
RugnirViking
I am just getting 'server error' while asking it any question at all.

~~~
SteveCoast
If you're using chrome then it's the intermittent network issues, we're
changing hosts but it will take a day or two :-/

------
fiatjaf
There's a problem with the authentication popup.

Maybe you should just link to the Auth0 authorization page.

------
sova
Cool and promising, I just wish it used Clojure =)

~~~
SteveCoast
Adding more languages is on the roadmap :)

